# Ahem...new art!



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I made these, please enjoy and comment : P

oh yeah I went to a Thai restaurant last nite and there was a cute koi painted on my rice bowl. I made my own


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Neato! Love the style. I am an artist as well. Was this watercolor?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Thanks!!!
Yes but I made the water color on Paint ( computer ) I wanna pick up india ink today maybe... the koi is sharpie and Ryu portrait is ColorPrism colored pencils  I have won 3 major art awards in the past.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

are you really from Texas? LOL JK!

Nice drawing and nice handwritting.

Japanese people used to say that the better handwritting the purer your soul is.. xD!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I'm not from Texas, but I do proudly live here. *Prismacolor pencils sorry


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice, keep up the good work.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

The last picture is what I have on my food bowls XD...I can't read the second character in the second word...is it katakana u or hiragana tsu? Kazoki is an interesting name  Yotsumo maybe? hmm


----------



## MelissaD (May 17, 2011)

I especially like the one in the middle (with all the vibrant colors). Did you really use MSPaint for that?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

lol yes is used microsoft paint but for the black and white paintings only. The vibrant one is the prismacolor pencils : ) haha I made up my own japanese name Kasoki Yotsumo because I couldnt translate Larsa Richins in japanese. IDK what the red stamp thing says, I saw every asian painting had one so I made a red box and scribbled in it!!! LOL I wanted it to look authentic, but I actually know no japanese or anything XD I hope they still look good- its my first attempt with the asian style paintings : )

The reason why I love asian stuff is because my spouse and I became financially unstable ( in the negitives ) and I got The Chan Chu money frog at a store. Literally the next full moon ( exactlly like the legend ) which was a day ago I got a great paying full time job with health insurance and my spouse is getting $900 dollars. So I fully believe in those legends and appriciate asian artwork. My apt is already chock full of anime, pokemon stuff, and is soon getting full soon of my paintings,chinese tea sets, and Im getting a kimono from japan today at a closing Earthbound


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

naws is cute ^^ very nice :3


----------



## Soarjet (May 17, 2011)

Your work is amazing! Congrats on the job!! well done


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Thanks :3 I got india ink today so I can stop using Paint on my computer. I saw a cute japanese and chinese art kit at Earthbound when I picked up my kimono but didnt get it... it had like 7 brushes, ink, and a soap stone. : /


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

You're very talented - keep up the great work!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

You're so talented! I love you're art! Would you be willing to draw my betta? I COMPLETLEY understand if you don't want to. Just tell me. LOL but like I said, you're a great artist!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Neat! I had never heard of the Chan Chu Toad God before seeing your post. I am glad you and your husband pulled through your hard times and are now doing great! I love your art too! 

If you ever get really bored and want to create something with your new ink PM me.  Btw- I am not expecting you to, and I never ask anyone seriously because people get bombarded with requests and have work and life to deal with. Great work though!

Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Larsa said:


> lol yes is used microsoft paint but for the black and white paintings only. The vibrant one is the prismacolor pencils : ) haha I made up my own japanese name Kasoki Yotsumo because I couldnt translate Larsa Richins in japanese. IDK what the red stamp thing says, I saw every asian painting had one so I made a red box and scribbled in it!!! LOL I wanted it to look authentic, but I actually know no japanese or anything XD I hope they still look good- its my first attempt with the asian style paintings : )



Larsa = Rarusa (or Rarusaa depending on how long you pronounce the a)
Richins = Richinsu

Rarusa Richinsu = ラルサ・リチンス
or
Rarusaa Richinsu = ラルサー・リチンス

Written in Katakana script because it's an "English" word. Translation is a little difficult, and I feel lazy right now XD! The dot in the middle is kind of like a space in English

As for the red box, the artist has a wax or regular stamp of their name written creatively in the box (or uncreatively, like mine OTL). You just stamp it when you're done, it's like a signature! You have to keep it in a locked box so nobody can steal it


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

sorry for the delayed reply! Working full time keeps me very busy working overnite and sleeping during the morning and day 

Thank you all for the nice complements! I appriciate them a lot. I will draw and color your betta on the next day I have off! Dont think I forgot ; ) 

As for the japanese characters I cant see them on my phone ( squares! ) but hey thats what google is for : P 


*** Im just throwing this out there, buuuuut New Life Spectrum Betta Formula REALLY works!!!! My bettas are a lot more vibrant. Sakura now has pale shimmery yellow where her pale coloration was, Kasumi is more aqua blue and flashes green hues, and Izume my pale white betta has shimmery pale mint green streaks in his fins. Ryu has always been vibrant but his colors are enhanced. : ) : ) : ) I immedietly saw a color vibrance and happier, chipper bettas! The food has pellets that are random sizes small enough for my baby girls and chunks for my boys.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Rosefoo- I have your request! The purple was hard to blend with the blue without turning out dark but I reeaaallly like this one!!! I hope it looks just like your betta  Plus my phone images are teenee so I was hard to see detail.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful! Excellent handwriting as well! I really like how you can kind of see "scales" in this picture <3333


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow! you are very talented lol :-D would you mind doing one of mine please??? thank you soo much!! sorry if the picture is blurry if you need a better one i'll try to get a clearer picture. he's a double tail btw its kinda hard to tell by the picture


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG I LOVE IT!!!! thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DD


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Rosefoo, im happy to hear you love it!

Peaches3221 your image is quite fuzzy. If yopu can manage to get a clear photo id be more than happy to draw your fishie!


----------



## halfmoonbetta62 (Jun 1, 2011)

wow you are super great! are going to be an artist when you grow up? cause you should be your good.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

When I grow up? LOL im 20 and I work full time at Wallyworld. ; ) I would like to get into art school in a few years when I save up enough. Theres an asian art museum south of me in Dallas and I want my art to get into there. I also want to be a paleontologist but thats way more expensive


----------



## Arianthy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh wow! I love your work! so life like and super detailed! Do you work with pencil only or work with other medias like watercolor or paints? I would love to have a portrait done of my white HMPK. Im not so good with realism but i cant complain.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Larsa said:


> Peaches3221 your image is quite fuzzy. If yopu can manage to get a clear photo id be more than happy to draw your fishie!


Thank you! Sorry about the picture. I will try to get a better picture. I kinda lost my camera so I had to use a cellphone pic. I'll have to use my dads camera lol


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I have the next 4 days off work  I can make more art! I can do a few portraits if anyone wants their fishy drawn! Post some pics please


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

If you would like to, I would also LOVE a pic done of Gillie!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

if you have the time...I would love to see my new boy, Graphite!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Yeah sure I can do gillie and graphite  they will actually be quite simple but i have to do them on my next days off which is this friday and saturd :B


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

im looking forward to your work!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

yay! Take your time!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Here's one! I have to take the pics with my camera phone so the quality of the picture is low. Its hard to see the scales but they are there!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Here is Graphite! I had to turn the brightnes waaaaaaaay up to take this pic or it'd be solid black


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Hmmm.... thinkin' about getting some frames for these and hanging them on the wall like so... : ) haha "betta wall.".








_Edited Photo0119_Edit Picture
Report Picture

Picture Added Today 12:35 AMPicture URL

BB Code
​


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

These are very well done  I love them


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ahh thank you! Graphite is adorable!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm having a little trouble seeing the pics... an odd message comes up. Is Gillie's pic in that link that you posted?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

weird link?  you are prolly talking about the third picture which is just the 4 bettas I drew including angel, gillie, graphite, and ryu. You dont see the first 2 pictures before that? Gillie is the picture right above the black betta : )


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Those are beautiful


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ide loooooooooooooove for you to do one of my betta Maybe sapphire or Stanly ..stans the little guy


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

another pic of stanly


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Ooooooo i have not done a true blue color before!!!! I like sapphire  perfect name!!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes he's quite stunning and my favorite of all my betta he's going to become a father soon to 
If you look closely you can see the hints of purple at the tip of some of his fins!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

wheeeeeere did you get him!? Aquabid or Petco?  combs and crowns are my fav :B


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Lol sorry my computer must be being weird. I'm so sorry, I don't mean to be a pain but, would you be willing to repost the pic of Gillie? Thank you!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

hmmm can you see this pic? o.o

Here's one! I have to take the pics with my camera phone so the quality of the picture is low. Its hard to see the scales but they are there!








__________________


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually shockingly got him from petsmart i was there on delivery day and he shone like a beacon i snatched him and a VT female the exact same color there going to be my first breeders


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Ugh. I feel so bad but I still can't see the pic. I wonder what's up with my computer? Maybe it would work if you pm me the pic. Would you be willing to?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

if its easier you can check it out on my Betta Art album on my profile  that way you can see a mini collection of art!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

YAY!!! I see it now!! Thank you so much! I just can never get over how great of an artist you are! Lol sorry that my computer was being so weird. I hope I wasn't too much trouble...


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

*Blush* I dont know if im that god, lolz. I cant help but love bettas! I just draw and color them :3 No trouble at all, dont worry! I can do sapphire tomorrow or friday.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Take your time I'm hanging around waiting to see him not very patiently but I'm waiting lol


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

peaches, heres your DT portrait!  extremely pretty boy!!! Loved doing the colors.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Ok here is the other one! It was actually a challenge doing this one because of the white tips and I had to use an off-shade of blue ( need to get more pencils, im running out  ) I really love this CT, I hope you also like the semi-cartoony effect of this piece! If youd like me to touch-up the tips, lemme know I can add more white and purple


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet!. I would so say you could do mine but I wouldn't know which one you would like to do XD I love these!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Omg sapphire looks amazing! I love how he looks a little less serious in that picture I'm going to go show him his portrait


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

These are gorgeous! Would you mind possibly doing a multiple betta portrait? More of a memorial to the 4 girls I had pass away recently.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

I love the painting of the red and blue One in the middle  PRETTY


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

yeah, sorry for the delayed response! My internet was down for a while and I was occupied collecting the entire series of pokemon toys in happy meals! ( HUGE fan, since 98' aka my "other" addiction ) Show me some pics of the girls and I can make a sorority picture


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

lol thanks so much! I know how the pokemon thing is... 20 years old and still addicted!
Anyway here are a few pictures. 
Sora (the blue one)










Nina:










Mew:

















Daiquiri:










Thanks, I really appreciate this... Pick and choose whatever you wanna do.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Here is your betta memorial! I had to hurry and get it done before I head in for work and I work 8 days o.o I wrote something nifty in japanese I will translate it later  Gotta work now!! Stupid walmart...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Omg... If I wasn't in public id be crying right now... Thank you so much.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

the japanese saying I wrote in this picture is beautiful  I got it out of a caligraphy book. I felt it perfectly went with the memorial. It translates:

"Oh, the wind in heaven, could you please stop the flow of the sky between the clouds, so that we can enjoy watching these heavenly girls dancing for one more while. "


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

OMG I love the sorority picture so much! Metal I'm so sorry for your loss, your girls are absolutely beautiful...alas, more beauty was taken from this world 


Gorgeous picture too, I think I would have cried as well XD


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

your very good at drawing!


----------

